# Omega Price Rise...Again?



## LeadFarmer (Sep 16, 2011)

Just joined this forum as im wanting to treat myself to an Omega Planet Ocean Big Size for my 40th birthday next March.

Called into a Beaveerbrooks shop yesterday and tried one on, very nice! But the sales lady said that Omega are due to increase their prices again before the end of the year!! Is this likely to be true, or was she just trying to get me to buy one now rather than waiting for my 40th?


----------



## sykeswinn (Sep 16, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Just joined this forum as im wanting to treat myself to an Omega Planet Ocean Big Size for my 40th birthday next March.
> 
> Called into a Beaveerbrooks shop yesterday and tried one on, very nice! But the sales lady said that Omega are due to increase their prices again before the end of the year!! Is this likely to be true, or was she just trying to get me to buy one now rather than waiting for my 40th?


Hi

Prices went up on the 3rd September.....the new version is due out soon, more expensive but higher spec........sapphire back, screw fixings on liknks etc......looks amazing.....


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

just stop buying new and the prices will stop rising


----------



## LeadFarmer (Sep 16, 2011)

sykeswinn said:


> LeadFarmer said:
> 
> 
> > Just joined this forum as im wanting to treat myself to an Omega Planet Ocean Big Size for my 40th birthday next March.
> ...


Do you have any more info regarding the new version please?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

It's not so much Omega prices going up, it's the UK pound going down and people investing in the Swiss as it is a very strong currency.

Yep, i would go for the new Planet Ocean with the caliber 8500 movement, silicon balance and twin mainsprings, along with a 4 year warranty, it's not just a watch movement, it is a Ferrari of a watch, and the first movement designed and built by Omega for must be at least 20 years......

I'm saving up to get one too........ gonna go for the Orange one, what colour you going for? they do a charcoal grey and a blue one as well ( blue not released yet, but pics of it ) :yes:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

just seen you wanted more info on the watch......... well at the risk of upsetting everyone with my drooling i shall give some more info......

Twin mainsprings, 60 hour power reserve, mainspring barrel one winds up first, only when this is "full" does the second one wind up

All the pinion teeth have a large radius and more teeth for a smoother meshing and less power loss ( 14% more efficient apparently )

It has a "direct" power transfer to the balance reducing frictional losses further

Testing in America watch magazines shows it has a near perfect rate, and is highly accurate to + / - 2 sec's a week!!

Silicon balance, cannot go out of shape and impervious to magnetism.

Shall i go on or are you asleep now??


----------



## Fox Mulder (Jul 13, 2011)

Buy it.

Sensational Seamaster. Will always be valuable.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

gaz64 said:


> just stop buying new and the prices will stop rising


Just stop buying altogether, keep your money in the mattress.

That way the profiteers will get the message that times are hard and prices need to "stabilize".:wink1:

A watch is a "want" not an essential.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Stan said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > just stop buying new and the prices will stop rising
> ...


well said stan


----------



## victor4620 (Jan 11, 2011)

Stan said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > just stop buying new and the prices will stop rising
> ...


let's not get carried away here...

I would argue a watch is a "need" not an essential !

here is some clever maths to prove my point !

x = n + 1

where x = No. of watches needed

n = No. of watches owned


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have said it before and I will say it again for those who missed it :lol: the price rises are largely due to the strength of the Swiss Franc and the weakness of the Pound.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Sep 16, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> just seen you wanted more info on the watch......... well at the risk of upsetting everyone with my drooling i shall give some more info......
> 
> Twin mainsprings, 60 hour power reserve, mainspring barrel one winds up first, only when this is "full" does the second one wind up
> 
> ...


Thanks harryblakes7.

Do you know when is is due for release in the UK, and will it have a different name to the current PO Big Size? Im happy to wait as my 40th isnt till next March.

This is the one I tried on and really liked, model number 2200.5.00 (Â£2650)










Thanks


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

They are already out in the UK, at the larger Goldsmiths.....just the blue dial one not released..... prices are a bit more than the older one with the earlier 2500 movement in. The new one has the "liquid metal" bezel. They do many different dial combo's. Have a look at omega website for more info www.omega.ch


----------



## LeadFarmer (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks again, just had a look at their website again. I had already notied that model but didnt realise it was different to the rest. So are the watches in the newer PO range all identifiable by their transparent case back?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Sep 16, 2011)

Done some further research on the new PO and found this thread from one happy customer.


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Just joined this forum as im wanting to treat myself to an Omega Planet Ocean Big Size for my 40th birthday next March.
> 
> Called into a Beaveerbrooks shop yesterday and tried one on, very nice! But the sales lady said that Omega are due to increase their prices again before the end of the year!! Is this likely to be true, or was she just trying to get me to buy one now rather than waiting for my 40th?


I think most of them are upping their prices due to the strength of the Swiss Franc. I live in Switerland and have profitted from buying swiss watches from dealers outside of Switzerland. Unfortunately the watchmakers have apparently noticed this and are upping prices. i had to make a quick purchase of an IWC Portofino last week because IWC were on the verge of bumping 20% on to their prices.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Sep 16, 2011)

Tartan said:


> I think most of them are upping their prices due to the strength of the Swiss Franc. I live in Switerland and have profitted from buying swiss watches from dealers outside of Switzerland. Unfortunately the watchmakers have apparently noticed this and are upping prices. i had to make a quick purchase of an IWC Portofino last week because IWC were on the verge of bumping 20% on to their prices.


Mmm, interesting. When I bought my Rolex Explorer 2 I purposely flew to Geneva to buy it as Id heard that Rolex had their one and only shop there on Rue de la Fontaine (as opposed to dealers shops). It was nice to have bought a Swiss watch from Geneva.

Was thinking of doing the same again for my Omega PO purchase, but it looks like the watch Ive now decided to purchase is expensive enough as it is!!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks again, just had a look at their website again. I had already notied that model but didnt realise it was different to the rest. So are the watches in the newer PO range all identifiable by their transparent case back?


Yes that's correct, the newer ones have the glass back, they do a mid size, gents size and large size so have a good look before you buy....... and when you do would love to see some pictures...... :yes:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks harry, I really am torn between the old PO Big Size and the new 8500 PO's. A few folk have commented the newer models are too thick/tall on the wrist but I guess I need to try them both on at the same time to see for myself.

When would you expect the older models to disappear from sale? I dont want to leave it too late!

I will of course post some photos when a purchase has been made :thumbsup:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The older ones will be about for a long time yet, shops have lots of stock, due to most people including me don't have two pennies.............


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Tartan said:
> 
> 
> > I think most of them are upping their prices due to the strength of the Swiss Franc. I live in Switerland and have profitted from buying swiss watches from dealers outside of Switzerland. Unfortunately the watchmakers have apparently noticed this and are upping prices. i had to make a quick purchase of an IWC Portofino last week because IWC were on the verge of bumping 20% on to their prices.
> ...


Yea, I understand what you mean by buying a Swiss watch from Switzerland, but at the moment it's the last thing I would do. The Swiss government have taken measures to weaken the Franc, but it's still too strong.

To give you an example, I have just bought a Longines for my sister's Xmas present. I get a 40% discount on Longines if I order through my employers. It still worked out cheaper going to an AD in Spain and haggling the price down a bit.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Presumably, these increases are also affecting the second hand market also.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Tartan said:


> LeadFarmer said:
> 
> 
> > Tartan said:
> ...


I suspect the UK may be offer the best prices of late, strange though it sounds. I've noticed some quite hefty reductions on 'obsolete' models e.g. a 25% reduction for a Raymond Weil locally. Hamilton have held down prices for quite a while, Tissots are much cheaper here than in Switzerland, and in Spain Omegas look quite high, even in the duty-free shop in Madrid. I'll be surveying the scene again on Thursday - as I pass through.

But, perhaps 'Poundland Britain' is now the place to shop for everything?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Sep 16, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> Tartan said:
> 
> 
> > LeadFarmer said:
> ...


Never thought that day would come, but perhaps your right.Thanks everyone.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Yep, just passed through Madrid airport and checked the prices of Omegas. I checked the lovely orange PO. It was â‚¬2,900 in the duty free shop. How much here Â£2,575 or something? According to the exchange rate, it's about the same. So much for duty free bargains then!

May as well give the business to someone in dear ol' blighty.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for checking the prices for me Roamer Man, much appreciated :good:


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

Just a slight OT comment in this thread , however I was in STS today and they commented on the cost of Omega parts has just *risen by 30%*









Thanks Neil


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

The Omegas prices have really been creeping up over the last few years. As mentioned its a combination of the pound to swiss franc but Omega have be re positioning themselves as well. Spoke with a manager at Omega and the intention is to no longer retail any watches under Â£2000 and let Longines take that mid range spot. Also it's not cheap having George Clooney as an ambassador !


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> They are already out in the UK, at the larger Goldsmiths..... prices are a bit more than the older one with the earlier 2500 movement in..


I was browsing the two shops locally which sell Omegas. In one the PO was Â£2800, but the 'identical' watch was Â£200 less in the other. Does this mean it has the older movement?


----------



## verytalldave (Sep 24, 2011)

Bought my Aqua Terra (full size) in Goldsmiths in Bluewater for Â£2850 after a little negotiation. List at the time was Â£3250 I believe.

There is an on-line watch store selling it for circa Â£3400.

http://www.thewatchhut.co.uk/OMEGA-Gents-Seamaster-Aqua-Terra-Large-Size.html

It was in the "duty-free" at Nice airport a month or so ago for well over 4000 Euros.

My advice is check your local shops and ask for a discount.


----------



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

I really, really do like the look of that new PO. Now how do I convince the wife....


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Roamer Man said:


> harryblakes7 said:
> 
> 
> > They are already out in the UK, at the larger Goldsmiths..... prices are a bit more than the older one with the earlier 2500 movement in..
> ...


To identify the older version has a steel back with the seahorse logo and sharper "pointy" hands with arrows

The newer version has a glass back and thicker hands with larger "pointy" hands..... and is much nice IMO

@ Tall Dave.......... Bluewater Goldsmiths eh? sounds like a bargain, might have to take my credit card there... :naughty:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm absolutely loving the new PO, especially with the GD co-axial movement.

Just wish I could afford one. :crybaby:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep, you and me both Moustachio, ignore my previous statement about buying one, the only thing i'm gonna do is cut my credit card up and start eating lots of humble pie.............


----------



## LeadFarmer (Sep 16, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> harryblakes7 said:
> 
> 
> > They are already out in the UK, at the larger Goldsmiths..... prices are a bit more than the older one with the earlier 2500 movement in..
> ...


I would assume they were the same model, just different prices. The newer model with 8500 movement looks very different to the current model with the 2500 movement. The 8500 has the Seamaster in red letters instead of white, the case is much much thicker, has a clear see through case back and a ceramic 'greyish' coloured bezzle.


----------

